# säikyttää



## Gavril

Miten erotetaan _säikyttää_-sanaa _pelottaa_-, _pelästyttää_(jne.)-sanoista? Liittyykö vahvuuteen/äkillisyyteen/vakavuuteen*?

Kiitos


*Vakavuuden esimerkki: _Kesytön hevonen säikytti /__ pelotti häntä_, toisin kuin _Hän on säikyttävän / pelottavan_ _ruma_.


----------



## sakvaka

_Hevonen säikytti/pelästytti minut._ The horse spooked me.
_Hevonen pelotti minua._ The horse made me afraid/frightened.

Short answer this time. I think other natives are eager to tell their own points.


----------



## Hakro

Olen samaa mieltä Sakvakan kanssa.


----------



## Anatooli

Säikyttää (eikö se ole säikäyttää?) to frighten someone suddenly.


----------



## Perkele

They are different verbs.

säikkyä > säikyttää
säikähtää > säikäyttää

säikähtää is a momentane form of säikkyä.


----------

